# Spending Money on Equip In Hatteras



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I am heading down to Hatteras next week and am going to be Yakking and fishing with a few guys. So here is my question.

What kind of clothing will I need to yak down there and is there anywhere down there that will have those clothes in stock?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm Just in Kayak Pants and a dry top now, bring everything you need as far as clothes, I have to order everything online to get what I want. In another week or 2 I will be in my wetsuit.. 4/3 full and booties... Not cold yet but different days makes for different conditions...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

On September 23 and 30. The most of local kayakers were wearing waders in Lynnhaven and HRBT. The air temp was around 52 - 75F and raining. on October 8, we wore a lot at night at HRBT and we became cold. I don't think there is a big difference between Norfolk and Hatteras. I am not sure how calm your water will be. I don't want to get wet by spalsh this time a year. If I were you I will bring wader (if I have already ) and splash top. The rain pants/splash pants will be OK if you don't have wader. They don't take too much space and they will keep you warm in case of rain and sudden drop of air temp.

joe


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jam is there no where local to buy a dry top? I see rdt has some not sure how good they are, but I did not pay attention when I wuz in frisk rod & gun.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Not Kayak specific, all re-inforced in all the right spots... When its that cold it wetsuit time for me.. Was out today in yak pants no shirt, toasty... JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

I am not a yaker, but isn't it next to sucide to wear waders in a kayak??


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought so too until i see pretty much everyone wearing them, and i watched this video. But at the same time it is not the safest way to kayak fish in cold weather.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

tylerhb said:


> I thought so too until i see pretty much everyone wearing them, and i watched this video. But at the same time it is not the safest way to kayak fish in cold weather.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs


Not everyone, I use an O'Neil 4/3 2 zip zen, It is my personal opinion that waders in a Kayaks are like a Showers with your Socks on... For me it don't work, for others it does..JAM


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

tylerhb said:


> I thought so too until i see pretty much everyone wearing them, and i watched this video. But at the same time it is not the safest way to kayak fish in cold weather.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs


That does dis-spell some myths.
hyperthermia would still be an issue in cold water.
I have noticed when fishing the water does push you waders tight aganist your legs.


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Jam, have you ever fallen out with your wet suit on? If so how was it getting back on the yak and the paddle back to shore? I would think that once you got back in the yak, and started paddling you would warm up fairly quick. How about throwing in your experience.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Wet Suit works for me*

Been over board and back in no problems, water temp 43 air around 41.. I just don't dig the wader thing.. In a perfect world, out of my suitcase full of hundreds I would break out a few and get a Dry Suit.. Nothing Bites down here after you get into the 40's so I am only in it a few weeks out of the year. If I were fishing the Chesapeake I would have a dry suit.. only a matter of time before someone gets hurt.. 

Just my 2 c's

JAM


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

JAM said:


> Not everyone, I use an O'Neil 4/3 2 zip zen, It is my personal opinion that waders in a Kayaks are like a Showers with your Socks on... For me it don't work, for others it does..JAM


At the very minimum if wearing waders, you need to have a semi dry top that cynches around the waste, wading belt and PFD tight on when the temps are cold...anything less than that is crazy IMOP


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

JAM said:


> In another week or 2 I will be in my wetsuit.. 4/3 full and booties...


Have you worn an older style farmer john suit with a kayak jacket during the fall when the water temps are still nice (60's)? I know these modern wetsuits have tons of flexibility these days but I would imagine getting over heated in a 4/3 during a long paddle. I have a 2-3 year old O'Neill Psycho 3/2 and it's about done. These newer wetsuits are super flexy but tend to lose their flexibility quicker than the older versions.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Have you worn an older style farmer john suit with a kayak jacket during the fall when the water temps are still nice (60's)? I know these modern wetsuits have tons of flexibility these days but I would imagine getting over heated in a 4/3 during a long paddle. I have a 2-3 year old O'Neill Psycho 3/2 and it's about done. These newer wetsuits are super flexy but tend to lose their flexibility quicker than the older versions.


If the water temps are still in the 60's, I don't wear the suit. You are right ya can get overheated, but I just unzip the back and vent, or unzip the back and drop it to just the legs. Got the booties and the whole nine yards, was hoping to get on striper one day is they ever show back up.. Once Dec hits nothing bites in the sound down off Hatteras, we are on the back side of the Sound season now, with everything migrating into the ocean.. I need it for like 10 trips a year and could not see spending the cash on a DrySuit, and the Wader thing just ain't my cup of Tea. But you will not DIE in a set of Waders on a Kayak that has been proven, you might just have a really bad Day


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Jam,are you wearing anything over the wetsuit? Or are you bare arsed wetsuited with a smile?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

GRUBMAN said:


> Jam,are you wearing anything over the wetsuit? Or are you bare arsed wetsuited with a smile?



Gettin kind of personal there fella, don't cha think?



Just kidding.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Some Times Just a Hoodie*

If there is allot of spray I will put a dry top over it.. Right now its beautiful and I am still board shorts or yak pants.. 

JAM


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

JAM- I sent you a pm.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Speedos, wife beater tank-top. and flops!


----------

